# How Do You Like Your Easter Eggs?



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2015)

Well Easter is almost here and of course the sweet manufacturers are ready to rake in the zillions of smakeroonies from the purchasing public who are drawn into this huge Easter egg extravaganza every year.

However although I haven't indulged since daughter was a child...I realise that it's still fun for millions of children and adults alike. Personally I'd prefer to pay a 10th of the cost of an egg and get the same amount of quality chocolate in a bar.....that said I wouldn't turn down a Faberge Egg 

Do you still like Easter Eggs..do you buy them for yourself or for kids and grandkids?

What's your preference...do you go for a dime a dozen at the discount store, or buy high end quality eggs for everyone? ..or perhaps you make your own.

There are some really pretty unusual ones out there...and it would be a shame to eat some of them...

But here's a couple I may just be tempted by..

Easter egg Sandwich

Eggs and soldiers....


Have a look here at some others..


http://www.hotelchocolat.com/uk/shop/easter-eggs


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 27, 2015)

I buy the plastic eggs and put money and toys in them, also chocolate bunnies.

Easter is always a big family day with us, everyone brings food to my son's house, fun times.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 27, 2015)

Incredible edible over the top artistic Easter eggs




http://www.torontolife.com/daily-dish/how-to-dish/2015/03/26/chocolatier-david-chow-makes-incredible-edible-top-easter-eggs/


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 27, 2015)

Easter isn't a big deal anymore. Last year, we done some eggs in Star Wars theme, but this year my left arm is in a sling due to rc surgery, so not doing eggs. We are both Diabetic II, so very little candy for us. For the last 13 years, no family to celebrate with because we moved out of the State.  They don't have the finances to visit us and neither do we to see them. No children or grandchildren.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

Wait!  Are you sayin' there's no Easter bunny????  OMG!  Next it'll be the tooth fairy and Santa!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)

We don't have kids, so we never did the easter egg thing, but we'll buy a few packs of Cadbury Creme Eggs every year.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 27, 2015)

Easter without chocolate eggs or chocolate bunnies, or chocolate anything, is just sad. Let's not go there. I have already eaten 2 packs of large size M&Ms and am a better (and bigger) person for it.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

Over easy.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 27, 2015)

No, I don't want any Easter eggs and have not had one for years, but I still have to buy them for grown up children as well as grandchildren.We always hold an Easter egg hunt [using tiny ones] in the garden, and then have lunch together.If ever I am tempted by chocs it's usually Maltesers!


----------



## oakapple (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone remember the old Maltesers ad, with a young woman eating them, and her boyfriend/husband, saying half playfully half in reproof 'chocolates!?' to which she smiles and says 'Maltesers!' [they were supposed to be much lighter in calories than chocs, and maybe they really are] well, I always wanted  her to say to him 'yes, chocolates, get over it or hit the road Jack!'


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2015)

hahaha...Yep I remember that old advert as well..


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 29, 2015)

We color eggs with the grandkids. This year we are coloring with Kool Aid. Last year we used shaving cream! Just like to try new things with them while they are young, ages 1 to 11. Won't be long that they will still want to.
Love the Cadbury eggs, look forwr\ard to a box every year.


----------

